# TV / dvd / sky+ set up help...



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have taken the plunge & purchased a plasma & home cinema (the cinema system will be upgraded in time) once I have a clue what to do!

Anyway, the plasma is the LG 50PC1DA and dvd LG LHT550TB along with the sky+ box.

See diagram below for rear of equipment:










Can anyone give me advice on what cables to use to connect them all together? I have a few Monster cables already i.e scart to scart, scart to phonos but I've tried different configurations & can't get everything to work properly.

I can get sky working through the tv. Can hear a dvd play but not have any picture. Am I missing something?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

hi slg look at your remote (tv) i assume you have put sky into av 1 and dvd into av2 if so click av again on your remote. if you are going through a secondry box ie; a scart router same applies make sure you have selected av2. another way is to turn sky box to stanby does your dvd work fully then?. 
regards twomins


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What no PM? :wink:

See you added me to MSN let's discuss there full but as a quick fix...........

If you are using scart the problem with the DVD is most likely the 'Scart/Comp' switch on the DVD will be sent to 'Comp', meaning Component. The RGB out on the Scart will be disabled and the picture will be coming out of the Component Y, Pb, Pr out. Try the switch on Scart and then both picture and audio will come from the scart.

Long term you probably want to use the component and phonos for the video and audio and RGB scart for Sky (with Sky outputting RGB in the setup menu) and this will make the TV auto switch when you turn on Sky and go back to DVD when Sky is off.

Let's MSN at some point.

Cheers

John


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Didn't want to be a PIA John :wink:

twomins - only have one scart into the tv.


----------



## pnptwomins (Nov 2, 2006)

hi mate you should have got a scart adapter with you leads for the plugs to go into,(assuming you have hdtv, did i miss you saying you have). if so try that . have you got two sets of hdtv leads?

twomins


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you win the lottery or something :wink: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Did you win the lottery or something :wink: :lol:


 [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Does the screen have a VGA connection?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks to all for the help, went to currys & got their screen setup with the cinema system & copied it. Needed another cable, a component video cable & if anyone else has the same problem ti worked like this:

1) scart from av1 on TV to DVD
2) scart in sky box (tv out) to phonos (red, white, yellow) in DVD
3) component from tv to dvd

Drawback is that all sound has to go through the dvd/cinema now but at least I can play dvds, sky, etc

Cheers


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hmmmmm Currys set up :? Going by pictures I've seen on the screens in Currys i wouldn't buy one let alone set one up the way they have :wink:

Why have you connected AV1 to DVD and also component :? Your DVD will only out put either Component or Scart not both so you can disconect the AV1 as long as the switch is switched to compnent output on you diagram.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Stuart

The Scart from Sky to DVD will be outputting Composite video which is the worst possible signal. Colour (chroma) and brightness (lumens) all mashed together. This set up will not only have a 'noisy' signal from the sky box putting it though the DVD will only make it worse. :?

Separating the video and audio would be better. Try Scart in Sky to AV1 in TV to get the video signal from Sky to TV. Leave the Component from DVD to Component in TV. Unplug the Scart to 3 phonos from the Sky box to DVD. Finally use a twin phono to twin phono to connect Sky L & R audio out to DVD audio in.

All sound will go though DVD player and with this you could have DVD sound with Sky picture which may confuse things but just toggle input on TV to get from Component (DVD) to AV1 (Sky) and then the same thing on DVD to get correct sound.... presumably something like DVD to Aux or whatever the external input is on DVD.

Hope that helps.

John


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> Stuart
> 
> The Scart from Sky to DVD will be outputting Composite video which is the worst possible signal. Colour (chroma) and brightness (lumens) all mashed together. This set up will not only have a 'noisy' signal from the sky box putting it though the DVD will only make it worse. :?
> 
> ...


Getting there!

 So the scart to red, yellow & white phonos from Sky to dvd is taking a picture through it aswell?

At least I managed to get half the parts. :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Yup, the yellow is composite video, that is the one you don't want!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got another couple of cables & now have the following:

1) scart to scart from Sky+ (tv scart) to TV
2) components from dvd to TV
3) Red & white from Sky+ to DVD

Slight drawback now is you have to change the tv from av1 to component to view a dvd.

Cheers John


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

If you have component from DVD to TV (5 cables connected) and Scart from Sky+ to TV, why do you need audio out from Sky+ into your DVD player?

I have the 50" LG and it doesn't auto switch on its inputs which is a small niggle, so you have to use the on-screen menu to switch between AV1 and Component.

Also, you should have 2 HDMI connectors on the back of the TV, not 1 :?:

I have:

SKY+ - SCART to TV
DVD - HDMI to TV
Xbox 360 - Component to TV

I then take audio outs from each device into my amp.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

scavenger said:


> If you have component from DVD to TV (5 cables connected) and Scart from Sky+ to TV, why do you need audio out from Sky+ into your DVD player?
> 
> I have the 50" LG and it doesn't auto switch on its inputs which is a small niggle, so you have to use the on-screen menu to switch between AV1 and Component.
> 
> ...


At least I have the same niggle as you regarding using the menu to change from component to AV1.

(Firstly, excuse my ignornance on this subject)

The component cable the goes from the dvd to tv has 3 connectors on each end - all plugged in. The audio from the sky+ into the dvd takes the sound from sky to the dvd for the surround sound (I think) 

I also don't have any hdmi connectors on the sky box or on the dvd system so can't take one from the tv to anything.

You also seem to have a separate amp aswell where I don't (it's all one with the dvd player). If you are taking audio outs from each device, is that not similar to taking an audio from the sky & putting it into the all in one amp/dvd player that I have?

Hope all that makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

slg said:


> Got another couple of cables & now have the following:
> 
> 1) scart to scart from Sky+ (tv scart) to TV
> 2) components from dvd to TV
> ...


Stuart,

Glad you got it all working. One last thing. If you leave the TV on the input for the DVD (Component) the Sky should auto switch if you have it enabled. Try the Services menu in Sky, Picture Settings, Video Output should be RGB, and Scart Control should be 'ON'.

When you switch on Sky now it should switch the TV, if it does not then either the Scart lead you have is not fully wired or the LG TV does not auto switch for some bizarre reason.

JC


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

slg said:


> The component cable the goes from the dvd to tv has 3 connectors on each end - all plugged in.


Sorry I think I added confusion, I assume then you have a 3 wire component cable? Plugged from your DVD (Y, Pb, and Pr connectors) to the same on your TV. You can buy a 5 or 6 lead component cable that also carries audio which you plug into the adjacent audio connectors on the TV. This way you can watch a DVD on the TV without your surround sound.

A composite cable is just 3 wires, generally yellow (video) and red/white (audio).



> The audio from the sky+ into the dvd takes the sound from sky to the dvd for the surround sound (I think)


Indeed it does.



> You also seem to have a separate amp aswell where I don't (it's all one with the dvd player). If you are taking audio outs from each device, is that not similar to taking an audio from the sky & putting it into the all in one amp/dvd player that I have?


Yes, I didn't realize you were using the surround sound feature of the DVD and had separate speakers plugged into it.

All very confusing! Glad you got it sorted.



John C said:


> When you switch on Sky now it should switch the TV, if it does not then either the Scart lead you have is not fully wired or the LG TV does not auto switch for some bizarre reason.


LG doesn't auto switch, a pain in the butt :evil:


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Go optical from Plasma to Sky + and scart for DVD to TV


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

djp10tt said:


> Go optical from Plasma to Sky + and scart for DVD to TV


Optical? WTF are you talking about?


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

THE one marked optical on the on the Sky box and the Plasma tuner box.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmm lovely. I don't see what it'll do.

The optical output on the plasma is to take the audio signal from the TV to an amp, presumably in case Freeview manages to broadcast in 5.1 surround sound somewhere down the line, and assuming that the plasma has a digital tuner.

Connecting the optical output on the Sky+ box to the same on the plasma won't accomplish anything.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

oops! Sorry  . I will look at my instalationwhen I get a minute


----------

